# Some advice please!



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello verybody! Hola a todos! Congratulations for this nice forum. Im Gustavo a 20 years old guy, and im interested in studying culinary arts in Usa. I have soem doubts, I have been reading some questions from this forums about schools.
I have some doubts, im thinking about going to Neci or CIa. 
1) If i decide to go to cia, i was checking u only stay 1 year at school cuz u have externship(2) by one year.
2) Now Cia sounds good, too. Im not sure what is better for me a bachelor or a.d degree.

Now, i dont speak englihs perfectly, i can write no so good as u can read, i can listen to no so good, but i can read and a dictionary is my helper. Well i want to be a good chef, Im honest, thats why i leaving my school here in Peru for getting a better education cuz i wanna be good at cooking, not only in cooking if not in restaurnat business. So i think if i study in neci wheres the ratio is 1:7 i will learn better even i dont speak english very well.
Now if an american restaurnat ask u about ur curriculum , is better cia than neci? Cia says has the biggest lybray, but will i read all those books? i dont think so. So please give some pieces of advice, even now i feel thankful cuz u are reading this. 

Could u tell me the dvantages and disadvantages in each one?
and between a bachelor and a a.d?
Thanks so much to everybody, Gracias a todos, y nuevamente les agradezco de antemano por leer mi mensaje.

Muchas Gracias! and dont forget: never stop to dream! your dreams are your motivation for living!


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

I believe its not whwre you train but what you make of it, learn and expand.... ;-)


Hogan


----------



## cheffan (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi Gustavo -- 

Regarding CIA vs. NECI, they are both good schools. 

(Full disclosure: I do work for NECI, though not in admissions)


NECI is a "standards based" model, which means they don't give traditional grades, like A, B or C. They use a "skills standard," which means that in order to pass the class, you have to demonstrate that you have mastered the skills expected in that class. So you can either make a hollandaise sauce or you can't. 

My understanding is that CIA has more traditional academics and written work so if your written English is not so strong, you may do better at NECI. But check them both out thoroughly and visit them if you can.

Good luck!


----------

